# Applying Presets on Export



## nebuchadnezzar (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been searching to an answer for this question for a while now and so far have had little luck, hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction. 

I'm trying to generate a collection of images to use in a photo mosaic project I'm working on. I'm working with 5 base images and I want to have as wide of a color range as possible. With over 400 presets installed to Lightroom, I figure that if I had 400 different versions of each of my 5 base images that I would have plenty to work with. 

Is there a way to have Lightroom export one copy of the image for each preset, or a set of selected presets? I know I could do this manually but it would be a ton of work. Any suggestions would be appreciated! 

- Pierce


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Pierce, welcome to the forum!

The closest I can come is creating virtual copies for the photos and applying the presets to each set of the vc's.  That's quite a task though.  You really want 400 different versions of each photo?


----------



## nebuchadnezzar (Jun 25, 2012)

I apperciate the response! With the mosaic program I'm using, the more images I feed it, the better the end result. 400 copies of each source image are certainly a lot however and far beyond what I am willing to do manually haha. I'm planning on trying some 3rd part macro programs if Lightroom can't do it for me, but those are always a PITA to set up. Again, thanks for your time!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't even think of a LR plug-in that will do that, sorry.  It's not a situation that comes up regularly!  Do let us know how you get on though.


----------

